
Windows 8: A soaraway Kinect? Or is it Red Ink Friday for Microsoft? - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/23/windows_8_kinect/
======
Cbasedlifeform
For some reason this article doesn't mention the MS soaraway "Kin" mobile
phone success ;)

Though I suppose technically speaking that wasn't MS's own hardware, they just
bought the company.

